# Voice sound too low with TV sound bar



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a Samsung HW-KM45C Sound (with sub) and overall I really like it, but I often find that voices, especially in movies are way too low. Is there anyway I can tweak the settings to improve this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I have a Samsung HW-KM45C Sound (with sub) and overall I really like it, but I often find that voices, especially in movies are way too low. Is there anyway I can tweak the settings to improve this?



Does it have equalizer settings? My brother has a Sony unit and it's the same.


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2018)

Is this connected to your PC, or something else?


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 19, 2018)

Its connected to a TV.


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2018)

Probably what's happening is you have 5.1 audio, which has the same issue you describe when played through stereo speakers. A lot of the content (like dialogue) is very low through L/R speakers because it's meant to be on a (missing) center speaker. What you really need is to select a stereo track, if there is one, or see if there are any options in your TV settings or whatever your player is for downmixing, or audio normalization. Or sometimes the track is just bad. Breaking Bad is infamous for this. In some scenes you can barely hear dialogue, so you turn up the volume, then something is terribly loud...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2018)

You can get this issue with 5.1 and having the center channel disabled.  So maybe you have a speaker setting wrong some were.


----------

